# Types of wood for panels



## wwade (4 Aug 2018)

Building a storage unit for my daughter. The finished piece will be painted. 

This time I want to rebate some panels in to the frame for the sides of the unit, more of a decorative feature. 

Since the unit is to be painted would you recommend plywood sheeting for the inserts? 

I'm still learning when it comes to woodworking.


----------



## Mike Jordan (4 Aug 2018)

MDF is ideal for panels, both faces are suitable for painting. Birch plywood also has two fair faces but will cost a little more.


----------



## custard (4 Aug 2018)

Definitely, ply or thin panels of MDF.

You'll end up with a stronger result as either ply or MDF can be glued in place, adding enormously to the structural integrity of the finished piece. Solid timber panels need to "float" to accommodate seasonal shrinkage and expansion, that adds a far greater burden onto the joints connecting the stiles and rails of the frame.

Just one comment. Ply is a bit lighter and stronger than MDF, however all but the most expensive "B" grades and above will feature little patches let into the surface to replace knots and defects, either that or the defects are just left in situ. The problem is these will _all _telegraph through most paint finishes. Unless you need every last ounce of strength, and have deep pockets, then MDF panels probably have the advantage.


----------



## Mike Jordan (4 Aug 2018)

MDF is ideal for panels, both faces are suitable for painting. Birch plywood also has two fair faces but will cost a little more. I am assuming that the unit is for inside use .


----------



## wwade (4 Aug 2018)

Think I will go for the ply. Thanks for all your help again.

The unit will be painted white. 
The unit is 1800mm H x 400m W x 400m D

My daughter is 4 and it's for all her toys. Her room is tiny, so we need to be clever with the space we have.

The unit will have four doors / spaces. 

This next part will either look great, or look like an absolute disaster. For the door inlays, I was thinking of going with different coloured translucent acrylic, something like this


----------



## GarF (4 Aug 2018)

I think that could look great, and would highly recommend Bay Plastics. They're really helpful, with a massive range of options and sometimes 'offcuts' which are ideal for small projects. Good luck with it
G


----------



## wwade (4 Aug 2018)

Will check that site out.


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Aug 2018)

Stick a little led light in the cupboard and it'll look awesome at night.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dzj (4 Aug 2018)

You might find it easier to put the panel in a groove, rather than a rebate.
The joinery is much simpler this way, particularly when you have a glued in panel.


----------



## wwade (7 Aug 2018)

I was thinking about a groove instead of a rebate. Your right a lot simpler.


----------



## thetyreman (8 Aug 2018)

I'd imagine poplar plywood would be a good choice for panels because of how well poplar takes paint


----------

